# Who exactly sets the industry standards



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

So after having our lawyer look over a new packet we received from one of the companies my husband is a contractor for he advised us not to sign it. 
#13 states"Contractor shall at all times indemnify and hold harmless GCP and its clients against all liabiltiy for claims and liens of Contractor's, contractor's employees, subcontractors, laborers and material men, including any cost and expenses for Attorney feed. Futher, the contractor will make every effor to pay or settle any lien disputes."

When I told the team my husband would not be signing his right away they said fine we can not longer due business with him. They also stated it was the industry standard to not be able to lien a property. 

Honestly no skin off our backs. I have a full time job making plenty of money to pay the bills and my husband is a diesel mechanic and CDL A driver by trade for over 30 years. 

For what ever reason my husband liked doing the stuff, me not so much. 

The best part is all the other contractors they had in the area did crap work and my husband was the one they always called to clean up their mess.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Good Choice, pun intended.*



ctquietcorner said:


> So after having our lawyer look over a new packet we received from one of the companies my husband is a contractor for he advised us not to sign it.
> #13 states"Contractor shall at all times indemnify and hold harmless GCP and its clients against all liabiltiy for claims and liens of Contractor's, contractor's employees, subcontractors, laborers and material men, including any cost and expenses for Attorney feed. Futher, the contractor will make every effor to pay or settle any lien disputes."
> 
> When I told the team my husband would not be signing his right away they said fine we can not longer due business with him. They also stated it was the industry standard to not be able to lien a property.
> ...



That clause is pretty common. You would think they would have proof read it though.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

It's in every contract ever written in this industry or should be.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

The original contract we signed 3 years ago did not have that in it. 

They were all pissed that we wouldn't resign. Kept saying they would pay us if the client didn't. They didn't want to lose my husband. Oh well not getting rid of his rights nope not going to happen. 

The industry is going down hill real fast and we are not going to be on that ride.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

....it's been on a negative trajectory for the last 5 years and counting. I'm actually amazed to this day to see some of the old faces still banging away. I simply don't have the patience for that nonsense. All the BS free inspections and damage reports for FREE...c'mon man!


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

P3+ said:


> ....it's been on a negative trajectory for the last 5 years and counting. I'm actually amazed to this day to see some of the old faces still banging away. I simply don't have the patience for that nonsense. All the BS free inspections and damage reports for FREE...c'mon man!


 
I agree... we have been doing PP for quite some time. The "old" faces
have adapted. We have dropped companies. Expanded into other things.
I have no problem telling a co to go pound sand, I do NOT work for free. Nor do I expect my guys too either.
To make it in any business you need to roll and change with the punches. Figure out what works for you and adapt. Cut loose the dead weight and move on..


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Every Contract ive seen its been in All the nationals have it.Nothing New


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I didn't sign with SG because of their $hitty contract and have now told the siblings to stop sending work because of a truely unfair and one sided "no charge" order. Lots of things cracking open for hard working contractors. I too will not work for free.


----------

